# Cherry Bowl using ringmaster



## we4marts (May 20, 2010)

This is my first attempt at a bowl using a friends ringmaster that I am attempting to buy off him.


----------



## Parson (May 20, 2010)

The Christ within me says to the Christ within you: Now THAT's a thing of beauty!


----------



## jbostian (May 21, 2010)

That is a great looking bowl. 

Jamie


----------



## RAdams (May 21, 2010)

WOW That isnice!!


I thought maybe you were talking about the  C.D. "The RINGMASTER"... One of my favorites!!!


----------



## Jgrden (May 21, 2010)

Groovy


----------



## FrankG (May 21, 2010)

Nice looking bowl.

I've been using the Ringmaster for years, and the trick is to get the segments thick enough that you can produce at least a slight curve on the outside of the bowl so everything isn't just straight lines.


----------



## Craftdiggity (May 21, 2010)

Very cool.  I'm not familiar with the ringmaster.  What is it exactly?


----------



## FrankG (May 21, 2010)

It's a machine that cuts slanted concentric rings from a board that you stack, glue together and turn to make a "bowl from a board" - without a bandsaw.  More info on their website: http://www.ringmastertool.com/


----------



## glycerine (May 21, 2010)

That's cool, I've never heard of it until now... but couldn't you do the same thing with a parting tool, or would that be too dangerous?


----------



## Craftdiggity (May 21, 2010)

Pretty cool, but not for $600.  Is that all it does?  And why is it better than a BS?

Chris


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (May 21, 2010)

Beautiful!

Robin


----------



## FrankG (May 22, 2010)

Craftdiggity said:


> Pretty cool, but not for $600.  Is that all it does?  And why is it better than a BS?
> 
> Chris



Do you mean a Bowl Saver?  If so, these are completely different animals; the Bowl Saver cores out the center of a bowl blank instead of wasting it, the Ringmaster cuts concentric circles from a 3/4" board that be combined to make a bowl.


----------



## Craftdiggity (May 22, 2010)

No, I meant Band Saw.  Or Scroll Saw for that matter.


----------



## Fred (May 22, 2010)

I do believe that anyone with a lathe can already do the same thing with a little care and sharp tools.

BTW, for the money I would rather have a lathe as it can do much, much more than just cut rings and such ... hummmmm, is that all this machine can cut - rings!


----------



## FrankG (May 23, 2010)

Craftdiggity said:


> No, I meant Band Saw.  Or Scroll Saw for that matter.



In that case, the only thing the RingMaster does is cut the rings faster and you don't have to glue the pieces together.  No, it really isn't worth $600 just to do that.  No matter how you cut it, they're all still in the "boards from a bowl" family.

As for cutting the rings on the lathe with a parting tool, many people do that.  The only thing the RingMaster does different is cut from both sides of the board so you don't get tearout on the rings.  Again, not worth $600 just for that.

To be fair, the RingMaster without the motor to attach to your lathe is only $400.

All seriousness aside, the only reason I have one is that I picked it up used for $25.  If I had to pay full cost for a new one I would use the parting tool method instead.  The only "difficult" part is getting the angle right so that the rings stack properly, with the inside diameter of the larger (top) ring matching the outside diameter of the smaller (lower) ring.


----------



## we4marts (May 23, 2010)

thank you for the nice replies. I don't know if I would pay for a new one seeing that bowls are just something I do extra. along with everything else. I'm buying this one used if I buy it. It is nice it is just like that commercial set and forget it (far as cutting that is Ha Ha) I like it so far.


----------

